# Bulk Carbon



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

_*We have (2) 50lb bags of activated carbon that i would like to sell.*_

_*(1) 50lb bag of activated carbon $180*_

_*If you buy it per/lbs then its $2.50/lb*_​


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BWI said:


> _*We have (2) 50lb bags of activated carbon that i would like to sell.*_
> 
> _*(1) 50lb bag of activated carbon $180*_
> 
> _*If you buy it per/lbs then its $2.50/lb*_​


So if its 1 50lb bag at $180, and $2.5 per 1 lb

buying per lb is cheaper, as 2.5 x 50= $125.

Not sure if this is a mistake or not, so wanted to clarify for others


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Most likely 2x 50lbs = $180


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes I made a mistake its $4.50/lbs not $2.50/lbs


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Most likely 2x 50lbs = $180


i'll take two of those at that price.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

BWI said:


> _*We have (2) 50lb bags of activated carbon that i would like to sell.*_​
> _*(1) 50lb bag of activated carbon $180*_​
> _*If you buy it per/lbs then its $2.50/lb*_​


Maybe i missed it, but what is your location and how does one contact you. IF the info is there then my mistake...


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

fish_luva said:


> Maybe i missed it, but what is your location and how does one contact you. IF the info is there then my mistake...


We are located in whitby. email is on our site same with our phone #


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

Still have the carbon!


----------

